# Mini Nub Winner!



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

View attachment 22612


Corneal Cox - Mom's Cigar Valley Stream, NY

Congrats to Corneal man what a car---I have a 1996 Taurus or is it a 1994???--wanna trade?:biggrin:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Very cool! Congrats to Corneal!:whoohoo:


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

nice win man !


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow, congrats Corneal.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Congrats on the win .Wish brother Rob would of won though;brick:


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

WTG nice win


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

wow what a win thats really awesome enjoy the mini they are great cars a lot of fun to drive


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

oh wow I didn't realize sam was gonna be at moms today I would have gone


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

nice and congrats


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Congrats Corneal... awesome win


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice win, congrats....now, sell it back for a lifetime suppy of smokes! C'mon, I'm NOT the only one who thought of that!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Watched the thing live and was pulling for my boy Armenian....there's always next year.

Congrats Corneal, one hell of a win


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

Corneal is a hell of a guy....CONGRATS!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Sweet-A NY win


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice win. Was an IRS agent on hand?


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice congrats


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Now that's a prize .... Enjoy Corneal.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

thats cool


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Very cool


----------



## LocoGringo (Oct 1, 2008)

was the trunk filled with NUB's? 

It would of been sick if it was tricked out to have a nice Humidor in the back or some cool add-ons.

Congrats on the W!!!


----------



## Smoke 'em All (Aug 17, 2008)

Congrats on the win. That's awesome. Does that thing got a Humi?


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats, now THATS what I call a car bomb. Thanks to NUb too, for putting on such a fantastic, touring, contest. Seemed to me that everywhere that car went, there was a good time that showed up with it. IMHO NUb is one great bunch of fun luvin folks. My hats off to you guys.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

LocoGringo said:


> *was the trunk filled with NUB's? *
> 
> It would of been sick if it was tricked out to have a nice Humidor in the back or some cool add-ons.
> 
> Congrats on the W!!!


I was wondering if the trailer went with the car--NUB STORE on WHEELS!!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> Sweet-A NY win


my thoughts exactly:helloooo:


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> I was wondering if the trailer went with the car--NUB STORE on WHEELS!!!!


Great idea. If they ever do this again, I'll sponsor the built in humidor. Not to pat myself on the back, but I build some bad azz center consoles. I'd love to combine my humi skills with my console skills. Have sommeone at NUb PM me if they are interested.


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

William Wyko said:


> I'd love to combine my humi skills with my console skills. Have sommeone at NUb PM me if they are interested.


You find a way to keep it at the right temperature range, and I'd buy one in a heartbeat.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

He gets a trip to Nicaragua with Sam as do the 10 people he drew first and them put back in for the car. Flint


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

LocoGringo said:


> was the trunk filled with NUB's?
> 
> It would of been sick if it was tricked out to have a nice Humidor in the back or some cool add-ons.
> 
> Congrats on the W!!!


haha yah,,shoulda had a caridor !!! filled with nubs...what the heck sam ?? LOL


----------

